# php5-5.4.6 cannot be built with multiple SAPI



## udin (Aug 31, 2012)

I try installing php5 on my FreeBSD machine, but I found this error.. 


```
===>  php5-5.4.6 cannot be built with multiple SAPI (apache and embedded).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/php5.
```

How can I solving this trouble?

Regards,
udin


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2012)

Run *make config* and turn off EMBED. Don't turn on options if you don't know what the consequences are.


----------



## udin (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you SirDice I have done 

Solved.


----------

